# Sustitute for butter muslin?



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I was recently given several gallons of delicious raw cow's milk and I would like to make some of it into cheese and yogurt before it sours. I found two basic recipes, very simple, that I'd like to make. One is for Queso Blanco the other for Paneer. I have everything required to make these cheeses EXCEPT for the cheesecloth or butter muslin. Is there another fabric that I can use for this purpose? I'm sure I have some scraps of fabric that I could use instead. I will be buying more cheesecloth but am without transportation to the store until tonight.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Have you got any 'sheer' window curtains? I once used a rayon scarf as cheesecloth in a pinch.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

No window curtains, but I do have some scarves!


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I think I'm going to try using a flour sack towel. Will report back with the results!


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

The flour sack towel worked great! I think I might buy some flour sack towels just for that use, and set them aside. Much easier to wash than cheesecloth! I made the Queso Blanco first. Turned out the perfect texture, just a little more vinegary than I'd prefer, so next time I'll up the heat a bit to alllow me to cut down on the amount of vinegar required to precipitate the curds.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I love using the flour sack cloths for cheesemaking...it works great for ricotta.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> I love using the flour sack cloths for cheesemaking...it works great for ricotta.


It's amazing what a girl can come up when in a pinch, isn't it? And flour sack towels are cheap, so I can afford to buy several packages of 5 to keep on hand just for cheese making!

Tonight I make the paneer for the first time


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Muslin / pillow case works, too.


----------



## robinthegeek (Nov 18, 2004)

I use men's hankies for all my cheesemaking.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Did you have to find extra big hankies?


----------



## robinthegeek (Nov 18, 2004)

I didn't even know extra big hankies existed! The regular size is fine if you're making a hard cheese. I think I might have had to use two hankies when making ricotta from whole milk though.


----------



## robinthegeek (Nov 18, 2004)

from 2 gallons of milk!


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

I use tule from the craft store.Its cheap and The curd doesnt stick to it.


----------



## WhistlingWoman (Nov 15, 2009)

I bought cloth diapers to strain my milk through, and they work fine for cheese as well. It takes a bit longer to drain, but it works fine.


----------

